# Looking for a Group, Carlisle, PA



## TabiCat (Jul 25, 2011)

I recently moved to PA and have no group around here, I am looking for 3-4 male PCs to play a Table top once or twice a week, my Boyfriend DMs, the games we are thinking about playing right now are M&M or a homebrew. but we are open to other options.


----------

